# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Aγιος Γεώργιος

## Anonymous

Βλάβη παρουσίασε εχτές το Ε/Ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος στην κύρια δεξιά μηχανή του και το οποίο αναγκάστηκε να γυρίσει στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά .
Στο πλοίο επέβαιναν 203 επιβάτες και απόπλευσε τελικά μετά την αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς του για το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του.
Νομίζω αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η πρώτη του απο τότε που έχει δριομολογηθεί με τα σινιάλα της V.S.L.

----------


## George

Είναι όντως η πρώτη του αλλά είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό μετά από ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο δρομολογίων. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος κάποια μέρα είχε πάθει θραύση το συρματόσχοινο του καταπέλτη κι αναγκάστηκαν να ακυρώσουν το δρομολόγιο αλλά αυτό δεν εντάσσεται στις βλάβες του μηχανοστασίου. Έγινε πολύ καλή δουλειά σε όλο το βαπόρι. :wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

To θέμα είναι να πάει για την ετήσια του και να μην τυχόν διανοηθούν να την κάνουν εν πλώ όπως η ΝΕΛ.

----------


## George

Για να σου πω την αλήθεια έχει κάνει μια ας το πούμε ετήσια όταν σταμάτησε τα δρομολόγια από τη Ραφήνα κι έδεσε στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά. Ήταν τότε που γράφτηκαν και τα σινιάλα της Ventouris Sea Lines και μεγάλωσαν τα γράματα του ονόματος στην πλώρη. Δεν ξέρω αν μέχρι το καλοκαίρι θα ξανασταματήσει αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα αφήσει ο Βεντούρης το πλοίο του χωρίς συντήρηση ή δεξαμενισμό. ¶λλοστε η επισκευή του ήταν τόσο γερή όταν αγοράστηκε από τον Βεντούρη που ίσως να βγάλει το πλοίο μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβρη.

----------

ναι μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβρη του 2007..........

----------


## andreas

Βλάβη έπαθε ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή ενώ έπλεε 12 ν.μ. ανοιχτά της Κύθνου. Σύμφωνα με το ΥΕΝ το πλοίο πήγε με μία πηχανή μέχρι την Σίφνο όπου όσοι επιβάτες ήθελαν επιβιβάστηκαν στο ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ και συνέχισαν για του προορισμούς τους.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Βλάβη έπαθε ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή ενώ έπλεε 12 ν.μ. ανοιχτά της Κύθνου. Σύμφωνα με το ΥΕΝ το πλοίο πήγε με μία πηχανή μέχρι την Σίφνο όπου όσοι επιβάτες ήθελαν επιβιβάστηκαν στο ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ και συνέχισαν για του προορισμούς τους.



Πότε έγινε αυτό ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η επίσημη ανακοίνωση του ΥΕΝ


_Σήμερα το πρωί, ενημερώθηκε ο Θάλαμος Επιχειρήσεων του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας από τον πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο «ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ» Ν. Π. 9913, ότι παρουσίασε βλάβη στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή του πλοίου ενώ έπλεε σε απόσταση 12 ν.μ. δυτικά της νήσου Κύθνου. 

Το πλοίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Σίφνο –Κίμωλο – Μήλο με 77 επιβάτες και 50μελές πλήρωμα. 

Το πλοίο συνεχίζει ασφαλώς τον πλου του με μια μηχανή, με καλές καιρικές συνθήκες και αναμένεται να καταπλεύσει περί ώρα 13.30 στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου. 

Οι επιβάτες του πλοίου θα αποβιβασθούν στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου και όσοι επιθυμούν, θα προωθηθούν στους προορισμούς τους με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΕΞ. ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ» Ν.Π 10469, το οποίο διέρχεται από το λιμάνι της Σίφνου περί ώρα 13.15, εκτελώντας δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Κύθνο – Σέριφο – Σίφνο – Κίμωλο – Μήλο._

----------


## apollonas

βλαβη το αγ γεωργιος σημερα

----------


## Kyriakos

τί βλάβη; μηχανή μάλλον, αλλά κουζινέτο, έμβολο, αντλία;

----------


## apollonas

h kalyterh lisi einai tora to soumela stis dytikes kyklades

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

δυσκόλο καλοκαίρι για το Αγ. Γεώργιος ....

----------

